# Rest In Pieces Volume 1



## Twiceshy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you. I'm downloading it now. Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks. I hope you like it. Hopefully the cover isn't misleading...


----------



## Twiceshy (Sep 3, 2014)

Actually after I got it downloaded and tried to open it ...it wouldn't open. Said something about a shell command or something like that. It wasn't even a folder. What program did use to zip it with?


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

I use 7-Zip. It's free. You can read about it/get it here:

http://freebies.about.com/od/computerfreebies/tp/free-file-extractor.htm


----------



## Twiceshy (Sep 3, 2014)

I installed it and got the music unzipped. Thank you!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

You're welcome. Hope it was worth the effort : )

I'll be posting more volumes, if anyone wants them, so you can use it more than once...


----------



## Twiceshy (Sep 3, 2014)

It definitely was!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

That was a fun listen.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks. Future volumes have more seldom-heard tracks on them, but I hoped this one would be interesting enough that someone might want to download another volume : )


----------



## Twiceshy (Sep 3, 2014)

the insurgent said:


> Thanks. Future volumes have more seldom-heard tracks on them, but I hoped this one would be interesting enough that someone might want to download another volume : )


Absolutely! Even though I didn't remember hearing some of the songs before I definitely remember some of the artists.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

*New link*

There is a new link and track list in the first post.


----------

